# Easiest way to remove unwanted objects in Lightroom 4



## batmura (Jan 17, 2013)

I've recently bought Lightroom 4 and am slowly learning how to use it. I've so far learned how to remove spots, but I'm having trouble with bigger, unwanted objects. Can anyone tell me the easiest way to remove thingsl like air conditioning units on buildings or people in the bakground in a photo?

Thanks!


----------



## Mully (Jan 17, 2013)

Lightroom Forums    Go here lots of good info


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2013)

batmura said:


> [h=2]Easiest way to remove unwanted objects in Lightroom 4[/h]


Export them to Photoshop and use the precision tools there.


----------



## batmura (Jan 17, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have PS, only L4.


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2013)

Adobe designed Lightroom as a compliment to Photoshop, not as a replacement for Photoshop.

Put another way - Adobe designed Lightroom with the intent people would get Photoshop first, and later add Lightroom.

But people grabbed onto the fact Lightroom cost less.
Consequently Adobe was selling a lot more copies of Lightroom than they expected.
The unexpected explosion of Lightroom sales allowed Adobe to lower Lightroom's price from $299 to what is is today $149.


----------

